# 3.5 Question?



## nissan3.5 (May 29, 2007)

Hello all I'm a nu bee to the nissan Family 
just wanted to know i just got myself into a 02 3.5 altima se
impressed with the power (240)... 
but i only have one question hoping some vets would be able to share the info. What make the difference from the 3.5 in the altima to the 3.5 in the maxima or the 3.5 in the Z??? arn't they the same motor? If so what would i need to do to my engine for it to pull like the ??? Thanks in advanced...


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

they all have VQ35 engine. this engine has been on wards top 10 engines since 95. they are pretty much the same.. don't know the details. maybe Z has different cams or pistons. to make 10-20hp more than altima. maxima is heavier than altima so you should win any maxima in drag race.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Maxima and Altima have the same engines, performance-wise.
The reason the 350Z is quicker is cause of a redesigned intake plenum and the ECM is "tweaked" a bit, obviously for performance...


----------



## nissan3.5 (May 29, 2007)

is there anything i can do... to at least make pull more like the maxima maybe an ECM???

a bit depressed with car today i went to th Dyno and found out that slowmatic put down about 200 whp...


----------



## nissan3.5 (May 29, 2007)

nissan3.5 said:


> is there anything i can do... to at least make pull more like the maxima maybe an ECM???
> 
> a bit depressed with car today i went to th Dyno and found out that slowmatic put down about 200 whp...


or maybe the dyno sucks...


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

it's called drive train loss. most cars have HP and torque measured at crank not at wheels. so 46 horses are lost to move transmission, valves and other rotating parts. 
easy bolt ons: cold air intake, good exhaust, unorthodox lightweight pulleys, lightweight wheels.

don't know what you can do to internals. don't have vq in my car. but I wish I had it in my altima.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Can one of these babys be dropped in my stanza? Looking at a 2000 Altima some of th emount points look the same, mods will be in need most def. any one try it?


----------

